
Robocalls tell seniors net neutrality raises phone bills by $30 - rsingel
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/08/att-backed-robocalls-tell-seniors-net-neutrality-raises-phone-bills-by-30/
======
danjoc
>The robocalls cite no evidence supporting the claim that net neutrality rules
will raise cell phone bills and slow down Internet service.

Because only people in favor of Net Neutrality are allowed to do that.
Remember before the repeal, proponents of Net Neutrality claimed we would all
have to pay more or receive slower service? I certainly do.

I'm not in favor of these robocalls any more than I'm in favor of Net
Neutrality supporters lying to people. arstechnica are pure hypocrites. They
did exactly this, now they complain about the other side doing the same.

[https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/07/ars-technica-
sup...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/07/ars-technica-supports-net-
neutrality/)

>Perhaps your ISP will throttle the high-bandwidth BitTorrent file-sharing
protocol—or whatever replaces it. (Remember the Comcast BitTorrent debacle
that resulted in Comcast paying $16 million?) Or maybe your ISP will just
charge you extra to use it.

